# Lofty promises for autonomous cars unfulfilled



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

https://news.yahoo.com/lofty-promises-autonomous-cars-unfulfilled-014746257.html


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Driverless cars ain't gonna happen for at least another 20 years. We just don't have the technology or the infrastructure for them.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Driverless cars ain't gonna happen for at least another 20 years. We just don't have the technology or the infrastructure for them.


I think we will first see them in the trucking industry. In five years SDC trucks will be plying the roadways of North America during non peak hours. This is how we get used to them. SDC cars are possibly rolled out in small measure in the rural Midwest with the caveat of not driving them in cities.

Infrastructure is way behind actual SDC technology and that is the toughest to change. He'll here in Seattle they are not getting ready for SDC, but rather changing infrastructure the opposite way. No cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ping.Me.More said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/lofty-promises-autonomous-cars-unfulfilled-014746257.html


60 years they promised FLYING CARS !

WHERE ARE THEY !


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Ping.Me.More said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/lofty-promises-autonomous-cars-unfulfilled-014746257.html


Well this is quite a surprise.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The problem nowadays is that technological innovations are happening at an exponential rate. Products are practically obsolete once they've gone through the developmental stage and are being released to the general public.

From the 1970s through the early 1990s, the VCR was able to enjoy a long run as the centerpiece of any home entertainment system. Then DVD came along in the late 90s, only the be replaced by Blu-Ray less than ten years later, and now 4K optical formats are the new rage as people discard 1080p for UHD. Some stores are already selling 8K sets.

The technology for developing truly autonomous passenger vehicles is crawling way too slow. Consumer habits, OTOH, can evolve very fast. Look at how quickly the satellite/cable TV companies are losing ground to streaming services. By the time an autonomous car is successfully developed for commercial use, the entire nature of technology as it relates to transportation may have evolved far past the consumer preferences for which SDCs were originally intended.


----------

